

Gamers Of HN I Need Your Help - girps

Hey HN, I need your help. My idea is essentially Groupon for indie games. After contacting and getting rejected by over a dozen independent game developers, I was able partner with Heartbit Interactive and Benjamin Ficus, the creators of the game Doom &#38; Destiny. We came to an agreement, that if I could collect 200 emails of interested people they would do a deal with me. I've exhausted my network asking anybody interested for their email. Here's the link to my MVP, it's just a simple landing page to collect emails right now. http://girps.com . If you're interested in the game or indie games in general, please sign up.<p>If you have any advice for gathering more emails, please let me know.
Thanks for your help!
======
jcr
My advice is, be yourself and provide references.

With a HN account created only 2 hours ago, and no information in your profile
("about" section) of who you are or supporting references for why your claims
should be believed, asking for email addresses is asking for a lot of blind
trust.

Your site has no information, save for a "potential" offer of a game at a
reduced price. Explain what you hope to do (group-buying games), and explain
how the "Doom & Destiny" game offer is just the first endeavor.

Since the agreement with Heartbit Interactive [1] is conditional, getting an
announcement on their site seems undoable, but getting a tweet or something
from Benjamin Ficus is probably doable, and you can cite it.

I'm not a gamer so my email address wouldn't do you any good, but I will give
you an up-vote.

[1] <http://www.heartbit-interactive.com/>

